# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Методология теста фаерволов на защиту от внутренних атак (июль 2013)

## CyberWriter



----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

